# Makeup for burgundy hair



## la_chinita (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all! So I decided to go with dark red hair instead of brown, and I finally got the burgundy hair that I've always wanted!!!

I was wondering what eye makeup colors/combos look good with burgundy hair?


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 19, 2008)

I had burgundy hair for a short time this winter, and the only color I stayed away from was green...I don't know why, but I just didn't like how it looked with my hair. I really liked how bronzy colors looked with it though




.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 19, 2008)

I want to see a picture! I LOVE dark red hair!


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to see a picture! I LOVE dark red hair! Sure! I just need to buy some batteries for my camera.





Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had burgundy hair for a short time this winter, and the only color I stayed away from was green...I don't know why, but I just didn't like how it looked with my hair. I really liked how bronzy colors looked with it though



. I was looking at some hair magazines and I did notice a lot of bronzy colors and caramel-ish lipstick for lighter redheads and dark pinks for those with darker red hair. Oops...I hope I didn't look too funny or OTT today...I had blue and plum smokey...LOL...Oh well.


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jul 20, 2008)

I had burgundy hair at some point and a brighter blue, almost electric, looked the best with my light complexion. A dark blue smoky eye would look great, too. Like Tiffany said, stay away from green. Been there, done that--NO. Try purple..like a violet. If you have brown eyes, they really pop.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 20, 2008)

purple shades i think might make your eyes pop. black eyeliner. blue e/s for contrast. i'm not sure green would work, unless it's very dark ?


----------



## la_chinita (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone! I guess I have to take a break from my greens...*sniff*...I just realized that outdoors my hair looks super red...LOL. Looks kinda rocker-ish, but I actually like it better than my plain black hair.



Good thing I didn't buy the lighter red that I saw because I was expecting the red to show up darker on my black hair.


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd say a darkish purple or indigo. I've always wanted dark red hair


----------



## KatJ (Jul 20, 2008)

I love love love dark eyes with burgundy hair! It gives kind of a mysterious look.


----------

